# limping



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

My poor girl Belle has been limping lately. This started about four days ago. One morning I noticed her not wanting to put pressure on her right front paw. So I took a close look for a sticker or burr, which there is no lack of around here, and couldn't find anything. I gently palpated her forearm and shoulder and couldn't locate any tenderness. I checked and trimmed her nails although they were not to long. So I resolved to restrict her activity for the next day. No visit to the dog park and only on leash walks. I also began lifting her into my vehicle, an SUV. I did notice last week that she seemed hesitant to jump out of the SUV. She would wait at the door as if contemplating whether she should jump. So I also began lifting her down from the SUV. A day or so went by and the limp disappeared. The following day we went to the dog park and so the limp has returned. Same issue, she hesitates to put pressure on her right front paw. For now I'm going to restrict her activity to on leash walks only and of course continue to lift her in and out of the car. If money were not an issue I would take her to the vet and have them x-ray the area. 
So here I am appealing to my extended family. If this resolves in the next couple days as I suspect it will, what can I do for her going forward. What is the best path to figuring out whether there is a more significant injury? 
Belle was born in September of 2011 which makes her just over 5 years old. She and her buddy Princess are very active. I've always run them at the local dog park on average a couple times a day. They are both similar age and weight , 45-50 lbs. I did begin giving Belle a Glucosamine supplement a couple weeks ago because I began noticing she was rather stiff in the morning. Princess always pops up like she's sitting on a spring. Belle though, walks slowly at first. So I thought the supplement may be helpful. Please let me know your thoughts. I read this forum quite regularly and look to folks here for guidance. Everyone seems so very caring and for that I'm grateful.
Sorry about the long winded post,
My best to everyone,
Jcris


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I am by no means an expert, but for limps I do strict crate rest for a week and re-evaluate. For one that comes back, I would definitely get X-rays....but I also have a Dane, where a limp may be osteosarcoma, which is usually fatal. You may want to put her on more strict rest than what you've done, and if that doesn't take care of it, I would get to the vet. Can you maybe get care credit or borrow from a family member or friend if money is an issue?


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I will restrict her for a longer period this time. I think perhaps I did rush her back to quickly. It's a bit problematic though because I have two spoo's. I really need to restrict both cuz letting one play off leash while the other is leashed just won't work. Seems a bit unfair to Princess, who looks at me like, "what did I do?"
haha
Thanks,
Jcris


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Several years ago, my 12 year old poodle, Sophie, started limping. My vet examined her and could not find anything wrong, other than that she was limping. He tested for Lyme Disease and did a blood and urine workup, all of which was normal. He said it was probably either soft tissue damage or bone cancer -- he thought soft tissue damage was more likely. He said that if it was soft tissue damage it would get better and if it was cancer it would get worse. A discussion about what we would/would not do if it was cancer came to a do-not-treat conclusion based on her age and the likely prognosis. So he recommended a wait and see approach. That's what we did, and happily it got better. 

Another time, I mentioned to my vet that Bob's hips seemed worse. He has always had very bad structure, so I thought that his stiff hips were just a sign that he was getting older. The vet did a test for Lyme and it was positive! So he started Bob on antibiotics, and he got much better very quickly.

Is Lyme Disease a problem in your area? If so, your comment about Belle being rather stiff in the morning makes me think that testing for Lyme would be a good idea.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Peppersb,
I'm unsure about the prevalence of lyme disease in this area. I do treat both my girls regularly with Bravecto and have seen no evidence of either fleas or ticks. I will check to see if lyme is an issue around here. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm hoping it's a soft tissue injury and that it will get better with more rest. This time though I hope to be able to restrict them for a longer period. Seems funny that at issue here is at least partly my willingness to restrict their freedom. 
I'm going to try for a full week.....right.
Thanks again,
Jcris
ps: I can be overly cautious when it comes to the girls. I tend to take them to the vet and discover there was nothing wrong . Can't imagine how I'd be as a parent, of humans that is. haha


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For my part in it, limping is not something that I would leave to chance, but then again my dogs all are working performance dogs whose sports involve jumping.

For your situation I concur with a re-evaluation after 1 week of strict crate rest. Since the girl that is limping is young and you seem to have had on and off concerns I think you should try to develop a plan for covering costs of unexpected medical bills. Either fund a savings account dedicated for their care, get insurance or as already suggested care credit.

I did a quick search and did find that there has been some Lyme disease in your area in the past. I didn't look deep enough to see what current activity could be, but would suggest contacting your local health department.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

While Belle is on restricted activity maybe do tricks and mind games with both of them to wear them out mentally.

Youtube has lots of good ideas for dog games.

Good luck.

VQ


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

jcris said:


> I will restrict her for a longer period this time. I think perhaps I did rush her back to quickly. It's a bit problematic though because I have two spoo's. I really need to restrict both cuz letting one play off leash while the other is leashed just won't work. Seems a bit unfair to Princess, who looks at me like, "what did I do?"
> haha
> Thanks,
> Jcris


Just an FYI, when I say crate rest, that means the dog is in the crate except for potty breaks, which are on leash. That means you don't really have one dog out on a leash while the other is playing, because the dog is really not out of the crate at all unless they're going to the bathroom. It's definitely not fun for the dog, but if you have a soft tissue injury they need some rest in order to heal, and dogs are just not able to tone it down enough to be sure that they are not injured again like we are. My cousin's dog had a CCL tear and was supposed to be on crate rest. They felt bad, so let him out of the crate and on a leash in the house. The doorbell rang, he got excited and jumped off the couch, and re-tore it. You can look up crate games to do to keep her occupied while she's on restrictions. Or call your vet and ask for advise on whether she should be on crate rest or not. No cost for a phone call. I personally would do the strict crate rest, but that's just what I would choose.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,
My girl Belle is improving. I have to say I've never "crated" the girls. They are almost always with me. When I go to the market they ride along and stay in the car, windows down enough of course. When allowed I take them inside with me. Although I never take them into a grocery market. I see other folks walking their dogs through Safeway and the like and am always just a little surprised. An "accident" with my girls is quite rare but in a market? That would be unacceptable, so they stay in the car. They do love to peruse the local pet stores though. Can't blame them though, all those treats haha!
Back on subject, it has only been a couple days and Belle is better but still needs restrictions. I find it difficult to restrict them in any way. It reminds me of when they were spayed. Those awful collars seemed an atrocious penalty. I could not ring myself to put them on the girls. I ended up using a body wrap to protect the area. It surely cost me more time and effort but I just couldn't bear to see them restricted so. I would have been a terrible parent haha
For now, vigilance continues
Jcris


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Well today I let the girls off leash at the dog park. It was much shorter duration than normal and I tried to restrict their play. After returning home and her nap she is limping again. Not as bad as last week but they were not allowed to play as much. This was after 6 days of restriction. I did walk them on leash during this time but for generally shorter periods. There was no sign of limping during the week but this recent outing has exacerbated her issue. I'm so disappointed. I was really hoping for the best. Now my little girl probably needs to go to the vet. I'm not sure what to do, dang it!
Jcris


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is time for the vet. Too much too soon perhaps to let them play today but either way the vet will be able to figure out what is really going on and recommend a good course to get her back to her best.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with Catherine, I think after 6 days and she is still limping, it's time to see the vet.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, it is time to see the vet now. Also, be aware, if it is a soft tissue injury it can take months to heal completely and one good run when it is not can undo weeks of rehab. I have gone through it with one of my dogs and it is a long process.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Well I can't get her in until next week. But she will be restricted until then. I'm encouraged by your comment Eclipse. I should have waited longer, but after a couple days she showed no signs of continued limping. I need to take a breath and just let the vet take a look see. A friends dog was just diagnosed with a torn ACL so I've been afraid my girl is having similar issues. It's a bit difficult to keep her restricted as I have 2 standards. Princess was so excited today when I took them to the park . I could tell she missed the exercise. Belle really relies on Princess as she is losing her hearing. They are always together. 
I will see next week. Thanks everyone.
Jcris


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

jcris, maybe getting a diagnosis and a treatment plan will help you stick to restricting her movement.

I know how hard it is, I had a young kitten break her leg. Keeping that kitten limited in her movement was so difficult both emotionally and physically. But the pay off was that she healed and 15 years later you can't tell which leg was broken. With a plan from the vet you will know what you have to do to help her heal.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely the right thing taking her to the vet, and I would keep her on strict rest until the appointment. Crate rest or the equivalent may be intensely boring, but you know that any possible injury is not going to get worse, and there is lots you can do to mitigate the tedium. Don't forget to cut back on meal size while she is not exercising - it can make a big difference to calorie needs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

jcris I do really hope you get a diagnosis and a treatment plan, but making excuses about having two spoos making it hard to keep her activities restricted is a weak excuse. Eclipse and I both have two standards that are both active in performance sports and we both would make sure the treatment plan was followed to the letter. Stop feeling sorry for her and do what needs to be done. And I would call the vet's office back and tell them it is more urgent than waiting until next week is acceptable. If it was you who was limping and you couldn't walk without pain, would you wait to get it attended to? I hope not.


----------

